# PC an Behringer Eurorack MX2004a



## SCHNABELTASSE (18. August 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte meinen PC(mit Standard Soundkarte) an das Behringer anschließen.
Habe schon einen CD Player über TapeIn angeschlossen. 
Welchen Eingang sollte ich für den PC benutzen, um Musik vom PC über das Pult abzuspielen?
Kann ich um Signale an den PC zuschicken die TapeOut Anschlüsse verwenden?
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus

Schnabeltasse


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. August 2009)

Wozu kauft man sich ein Mischpult? Ich vermute mal stark, um mischen zu können, klingt jedenfalls naheliegend, oder?  Also was sollte es für einen Grund geben, deinen Soundkartenausgang nicht auf ordentliche Fader zu legen? Fader 15/16 schreit ja förmlich danach.
Ich würde ja auch den CD-Player auf Fader (z.B. 13/14) legen, damit du ordentlich mixen kannst.

Den "Tape In" würde ich nur für temporär angeschlossene Geräte nutzen, also z.B. wenn man mal schnell einen MP3 Player anschließen will ohne gleich nach Klinkensteckern suchen zu müssen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SCHNABELTASSE (18. August 2009)

Hi Martin,
danke für die Antwort, bin absoluter Anfänger in dem Bereich .
Welche Kabel brauch ich dafür?
In die Soundkarte muss ja eine 3,5mm Klinke und ins Pult geh ich dann mit zwei 6,3 mm Klinken (links/rechts).Gibt es sowas zukaufen oder brauche ich dafür einen Adapter?
Vielen Dank im voraus
Grüße ST


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. August 2009)

Geh einfach z.B. auf http://www.conrad.de und suche nach dem Stichwort Monoklinke. Dann kommen 2 passende Kabel.

Oder du gehst auf http://www.reichelt.de und suchst dort nach CFY-WPP, dann kriegst du 4 Kabel zur Auswahl.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SCHNABELTASSE (18. August 2009)

Alles klar, danke für die Unterstützung/Hilfe.

Schönen Tag und viele Grüße
ST


----------



## chmee (18. August 2009)

Hier mal ein "ähnliches" Problerm, wo ich was dazu gezeichnet habe.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...9665-kopfhoerer-und-anlage-ans-mischpult.html

mfg chmee


----------

